# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Officially off the grid

## RCKCRWLER

Well, my wife and I are finally officially off the grid.  We moved in this weekend to a log cabin in a small town an hour north of Las Vegas.  The town is on the side of a mountain and has no power anywhere near.  (13 miles away actually.)  The town always votes against running power up the hill.  There are about 80 people that live here full time.  Wild mustangs, elk, and mule deer populate the area as well.  We also have some chickens that come around everyday, and some small trout in the three small ponds/creeks.   

     We get our power from a battery bank, solar panels and a backup generator.  We need to get more panels but that's down the road.   Using wood for heat.  We have central propane heat but at $3.00 plus a gallon I am going to use as much wood as I can.     

     So far so good, it is an hour drive to work everyday but worth every minute driving home.  Anyways, it is nice to be back in the trees and out of the city!  
Here's a couple pix.

----------


## welderguy

Cogrtulations, sounds like your right were you want to be. I don't know if it's just me but I didn't see any pictures.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

Finally got one to resize right...

----------


## welderguy

Nice looking cabin .

----------


## RCKCRWLER

Thanks!  I've got my work cut out but will enjoy doing it, well most of it anyways!

----------


## Ted

I'm happy for you man! Very happy! That place sounds and looks great! Best to you, in all you do!

----------


## Sourdough

Nice cabin, roughly what would a place like that sell for in that location....today......?

----------


## smhg

It's a beautiful home!

I know there are many with this dream, so congratulations on pursuing and obtaining yours!!

----------


## NightShade

Darn..... Looks like heaven to me.. Congrats....

----------


## Rick

Very nice place. Congrats!!

----------


## hunter63

Congrats, on the new place!
I think that being off the grid is just about everyone's dream. (at least here).

----------


## LowKey

Nice cabin! I dunno about the high dessert though. Your GHB must make you look like a camel!

----------


## rwc1969

Sounds great, nice lookin' "cabin".

----------


## Camp10

A town of 80, a picture perfect cabin and no power bill!!  Very nice!  Congrats.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

That's not a cabin, It's a palace! Nice!

----------


## crashdive123

Outstanding!  Congratulations.

----------


## BENESSE

Congrats on having accomplished something a lot of us are only fantasizing about. That's a really nice place...much nicer than what I would have imagined for an off grid cabin looking like.
I was thinking more like SD's outhouse with a door, type structure.

----------


## Winnie

Congratulations on realising your dream, I hope you'll be very happy in your new home :Big Grin:

----------


## RCKCRWLER

Wow!  Thanks for all the comments everyone...this is why I like this forum. :Thumbup1:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> Nice cabin! I dunno about the high dessert though. Your GHB must make you look like a camel!


 :Laugh: 
Ya still working on that one.  Basics in there now but winter is coming and it's time to load it up!

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> Nice cabin, roughly what would a place like that sell for in that location....today......?



Pretty sure the majority of the homes up here are on half an acre and there's lots of chunks of land for sale.  Most places start at or around 150k and go on up to 500k.  We came in at a little under 2.  I know I could get 100 acres and a huuuuge place in NY where I came from for that but...location, location.

----------


## BENESSE

> Pretty sure the majority of the homes up here are on half an acre and there's lots of chunks of land for sale.  Most places start at or around 150k and go on up to 500k.  We came in at a little under 2. * I know I could get 100 acres and a huuuuge place in NY where I came from for that* but...location, location.


_Where?!_
Seriously, I'd really like to know. (not being facetious)

----------


## RCKCRWLER

I am originally from Attica NY in Wyoming county, farm land, there are old homesteads up for sale pretty much all over.  The county has more cows than people.  If you are serious about looking for a place my old roommate is a realtor I'll pm you his number.

----------


## aflineman

Nice looking place and a VERY nice area. Not like Vegas in any way. (Except the lights from Vegas sure do mess up what would be a pretty sky at night).

----------


## RCKCRWLER

Ya but not too bad.  At least I can see the stars again!

----------


## Sourdough

> I am originally from Attica NY in Wyoming county, farm land, there are old homesteads up for sale pretty much all over.  The county has more cows than people.  If you are serious about looking for a place my old roommate is a Realtor I'll pm you his number.


We had a place just 4 miles north of Attica, NY.......very beautiful country, with lots and lots of snakes.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> We had a place just 4 miles north of Attica, NY.......very beautiful country, with lots and lots of snakes.


Alexander?

----------


## Rick

Curious what kind of communication you have. Phone? Radio?

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> Curious what kind of communication you have. Phone? Radio?



Verizon cell service and I can actually pull 1 radio station out of Utah.  Nothing out of Vegas.  I can listen to internet radio to the driveway but if I skip ahead to the next song I'll lose the signal.  So, not much service but enough.  I will probably end up getting a repeater, depending on wattage used, and place it on top of the house somewhere for a stronger cell signal/internet.

----------


## Sourdough

> Pretty sure the majority of the homes up here are on half an acre and there's lots of chunks of land for sale.  Most places start at or around 150k and go on up to 500k.  We came in at a little under 2.  I know I could get 100 acres and a huuuuge place in NY where I came from for that but...location, location.



Under 200,K for the land and building, or just the land.....?

----------


## beetlejuicex3

How often do you end up in town and do you worry about medical emergencies at all?  Also, you mentioned solar panels, why not wind?  I thought it was cheaper.

----------


## Winter

That's a very nice home. Congrats!

----------


## Swamprat1958

Good looking place, do you have a well for water or what?

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> Under 200,K for the land and building, or just the land.....?


Both, in our case.  There is a lot by the creek that the owner wants $250k for it with nothing on it but trees and rocks.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> How often do you end up in town and do you worry about medical emergencies at all?  Also, you mentioned solar panels, why not wind?  I thought it was cheaper.


In town everyday for work.  Always in the back of my mind about medical emergencies.  Closest hospital is 40 minutes away.  Definitely could have used windmills this weekend witht the gusts to 90 mph!  There are only a couple of neighbore sith windmills and I haven't had a chance to talk to them.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> Good looking place, do you have a well for water or what?



There is a huge water tower, not sure of size, that is gravity feed water for the town.  So essentially city water.

----------

